# Aldila shaft question



## silkyuk9

Hi.

I have a Ping G5 driver fitted with a regular graphite shaft, all i want to know is if i got a Aldila regular shaft fitted what if anything would the difference be in my driver. Is it worth changing shafts. Thanks.


----------



## 65nlovenit

Before I'd jump into a new shaft silkyuk9, I think I'd pay a visit to your local golf facility and have a go round on their launch monitor. They can let you know what flex and kick-point would best fit your swing style, also probably recommend a shaft that will fit the bill. Just my suggestion....

Del


----------



## silkyuk9

thanks for that. really though i was wanting to know what the difference is in the 2 regular type shafts, is there any difference in ball striking or even distance


----------



## 65nlovenit

I'm not sure what Ping uses as their regular driver shaft. What I might do is identify what model of shaft Ping is using, then go to Golfsmith: Golf clubs, golf balls, golf accessories, golf shoes and golf apparel from Callaway Golf, TaylorMade, Taylor Made, Titleist, Cleveland Golf, Cobra, and Nike Golf and compare it against the Aldila shaft you had in mind. Check out the specs on both shafts and of course the costs and go from there...

Del


----------



## Golfbum

Not sure which Aldila you plan on putting in, but if it is the green NV you're wasting your money. Those shafts are garbage. They are so inconsistent it is pathetic. Ball flight is way too high.
UST might be a better way to go. If you are hitting the driver fine with the current shaft then leave it alone.


----------



## Topflite_d2

Yeah on the Aldila website it says the NV and the NVS are for high ball flight. IDK about you but i hate hitting high shots w/ a driver, I never know what I'm going to hit. I like a mid flight but that is just me. If you are set on another shaft you could look into Grafalloy shafts, herd good things about them and they have a new shaft coming out called an epic seems to be something to look into. You could also look into Mitsubishi Rayon shafts. Although most of their shafts are more than a new driver. They co-engineered the RE*AX shafts on Taylormade drivers, I like the one on my driver but I can't really say how they are compared to others because this is the only one i swung.


----------



## xiphos

I would agree with saying you should go get fit. An Alidla shaft may not be better than the one you are currently playing.


----------



## silkyuk9

what would happen you your driving if you used a stiff shaft driver when you should be using a regular driver.


----------



## xiphos

silkyuk9 said:


> what would happen you your driving if you used a stiff shaft driver when you should be using a regular driver.


Typically speaking you will launch the ball a little lower causing it to go shorter and you will most likley hit it straighter. That is somehting I would get on a launch monitor and take a look at. Maybe you go to a 13 degree driver to help launch the ball, and get a stiff shaft to hit more fairways. I suggest you go to a fitter that knows their stuff and have fun learning.


----------



## silkyuk9

thanks for that, im off to snainton driving range (nr Scarborough in UK) friday to try a taylormade r7, i have a Ping G5 at the mo but personally i think i have lost distance with it. im sure i hit the ping G2 further. i proberly will go for a 13 degree driver rather than the 10's ive always had. and i may go for a firm shaft rather than a stiff. we will see.


----------



## xiphos

silkyuk9 said:


> thanks for that, im off to snainton driving range (nr Scarborough in UK) friday to try a taylormade r7, i have a Ping G5 at the mo but personally i think i have lost distance with it. im sure i hit the ping G2 further. i proberly will go for a 13 degree driver rather than the 10's ive always had. and i may go for a firm shaft rather than a stiff. we will see.


Most people I fit need adleast 13 degrees loft, but think that they need 8.5. Thats good that you are willing to change to a higher lofted driver, if needed.


----------

